# 2 am videoke



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Oi. I don't know what the song is but I feel like I'm in rap a nui...sounds like aloha oi. Baby screaming


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> Oi. I don't know what the song is but I feel like I'm in rap a nui...sounds like aloha oi. Baby screaming


3:30 am Barangay didn't respond to text at 1:30 to enforce ordinance. Probably drunk or at the party. Called police


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Usually they don't sing 24 hrs unless it's the kids because a party that late most are over drunk or it's really a good party. 

Very common in my area and the barangay won't show up and neither will the police, actually I wouldn't dare call them on that matter. Recently had all 3 sides of me singing Karoke 24 hrs ugghh now that was tough but the next day I met one of the returning Seaman OFW's and he bought all the beer and food, sure was a welcomed surprise.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> Usually they don't sing 24 hrs unless it's the kids because a party that late most are over drunk or it's really a good party.
> 
> Very common in my area and the barangay won't show up and neither will the police, actually I wouldn't dare call them on that matter. Recently had all 3 sides of me singing Karoke 24 hrs ugghh now that was tough but the next day I met one of the returning Seaman OFW's and he bought all the beer and food, sure was a welcomed surprise.


It was adults and our ordinance says until 9pm. Police stopped it at 4:38


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Tsk. I can't imagine living in that area with all the noise. 
I couldn't care less if Santa Claus himself showed up and sponsored the party I will put a stop to it OR I would move my family out of there ASAP before things get out of hand.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

galactic said:


> Tsk. I can't imagine living in that area with all the noise.
> I couldn't care less if Santa Claus himself showed up and sponsored the party I will put a stop to it OR I would move my family out of there ASAP before things get out of hand.


Not a bad area usually. One if the best I have lived in. We have ordinances usaually enforced. It takes someone to complain and that's me. Most if our local govt has brothers retired in us military. The mayor here in the 80"s had the bad elements exterminated


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

I'd "invest" in a set Bose Q15's...or 20's, whatever the current is...or a,step down to more affordable Sony NR phones. I've used both with great success, including A'stan.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Just an idea on noise suppression. 
A friend used those carton egg crates to line the walls that muffled the sound of his diesel generator.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

galactic said:


> Just an idea on noise suppression.
> A friend used those carton egg crates to line the walls that muffled the sound of his diesel generator.


Nice idea. I have been looking for 4 in Styrofoam for the windows.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Karoke Machines*



lefties43332 said:


> Nice idea. I have been looking for 4 in Styrofoam for the windows.


Sort of sounds like the neighbors have their own full sized Karoke machine, that's not good because the singing is going to be frequent. My in-laws (Poor people but they have) it's not the stand up kind it's a cheaper model but they sing early in the morning and when drinking late at nights and parties the only thing that keeps them from singing all day and night is the cost of the electricity.

With that said I'm thinking your neighbors have money electricity and probably will be regular song birds/neighbors. 

Do you sing Karoke? LOL.... had to ask Lefties.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> Sort of sounds like the neighbors have their own full sized Karoke machine, that's not good because the singing is going to be frequent. My in-laws (Poor people but they have) it's not the stand up kind it's a cheaper model but they sing early in the morning and when drinking late at nights and parties the only thing that keeps them from singing all day and night is the cost of the electricity.
> 
> With that said I'm thinking your neighbors have money electricity and probably will be regular song birds/neighbors.
> 
> Do you sing Karoke? LOL.... had to ask Lefties.


 lived there a month,,hasnt been a regular thing. we have ordinance against it,,read former post.


----------



## ceewill (Feb 23, 2015)

<Snip> I am surprised we cannot share videos.. Although I am curious as to why, I will not rock the boat (as if I have a choice haha).
Anyways, liquored up Pinoys and karaoke go hand and hand he it good or bad. Like a snowy winter, we have no control and need to just roll with it


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ceewill said:


> <Snip> I am surprised we cannot share videos.. Although I am curious as to why, I will not rock the boat (as if I have a choice haha).
> Anyways, liquored up Pinoys and karaoke go hand and hand he it good or bad. Like a snowy winter, we have no control and need to just roll with it


Be sure to check your private messages and you will find an explanation there..


----------

